# 69 front valance assembly



## DanC (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone have a diagram or instructions on how to assemble and install all the parts (e.g lights) for a 1969 gto front lower valance?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a diagram of how the sheet metal parts mount.
I've not found one of the parking lamp buckets, but I can tell you how they go in. The buckets insert into the valance from the front, then there's a square U-shaped sheet metal piece that bolts to the studs on the back of the bucket, goes around to the sides of the bucket, and butts up to the back side of the valance. That way the valance is sandwiched between the front lip of the bucket and that u-shaped bracket. That's also what grounds the light circuit to the body, so make sure where the bracket touches the valance you've got good electrical metal-to-metal contact there.

Bear


----------

